
The Unfinished PDE Coffee Table Book - denzil_correa
http://people.maths.ox.ac.uk/trefethen/pdectb.html
======
pseut
On the off chance that the authors read this: please, since you have no
current plans to finish the project, make the document source code available
(I'd guess it's LaTeX, but there's more effort put into layout than usual) and
release it under an open license. For something like this (where the document
would be very difficult to reproduce without the source file), the GNU Free
Documentation License[0] is probably appropriate since it will force anyone
redistributing the book to make the source available too.

You might even find people willing to maintain/add to the project (I'd offer
to help, but am in no way qualified to maintain a book on PDE).

[0]: www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html‎

~~~
DuncanB
The best way to get the author to read your comment might be to email him
using the address on the very page!

~~~
pseut
Thanks for the push; done!

------
chm
For those who want it in a single file (40MB zipped):

[http://www.sendspace.com/file/5sns0f](http://www.sendspace.com/file/5sns0f)

------
__mp
Awesome! I would totally buy this book.

